# .htaccess won't work. What am I doing wrong?

## ulwur

I'm trying to password protect some folders of my webserver using a .htaccess file.

This is what I'm trying to accomplish:

* visitors from my local subnet (my wifes and the kid's computers) shall be granted access without passwords

* All other access (ie from the internet) shall be asked for user/password.

```
deny from all

Allow from 192.168.1.0/24

AuthUserFile /var/www/localhost/passwds

AuthName "Coppermine"

AuthType Basic

require valid-user

Satisfy any

```

But it just won't work the way I want it...

With an .htaccess like the one in the listing, everyone, (including visitors from the internet) are given free access wihout password prompts.

If I comment out the "Satisfy Any" then everyone, includning local users (from my subnet) are prompted for passwords.

What am I doing wrong?

/Ulwur

----------

## Joseph_sys

See this topic:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-383110-highlight-htaccess.html

----------

## ulwur

Hmmmm.

I have read the soultion you linked to from the beginning to the end and back again... I tried the seuggestions, but that problem with .htaccess seems to be linked to vhosts. I'm nut running vhosts.

Any suggestions?

/Ulwur

This is the .htaccess file in question

```
order deny,allow

deny from all

AuthUserFile /var/www/localhost/passwds

AuthName "Coppermine"

AuthType Basic

require valid-user

Allow from 192.168.0.0/24

Satisfy any
```

And here's apache2.conf

```
### $Id: apache2.conf,v 1.1 2004/03/22 21:17:57 stuart Exp $

###

### Main Configuration Section

### You really shouldn't change these settings unless you're a guru

###

ServerRoot /usr/lib/apache2

ServerName <not disclosed for now>

#LockFile /etc/apache2/apache2.lock

PidFile /var/run/apache2.pid

ErrorLog logs/error_log

LogLevel warn

DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs

### Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

###

### You should always leave these three, as they are needed for normal use.

### mod_access (Order, Allow, etc..)

### mod_log_config (Transferlog, etc..)

### mod_mime (AddType, etc...)

###

LoadModule access_module                 modules/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module                   modules/mod_auth.so

LoadModule auth_anon_module              modules/mod_auth_anon.so

LoadModule auth_dbm_module               modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module            modules/mod_auth_digest.so

LoadModule include_module                modules/mod_include.so

LoadModule log_config_module             modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule env_module                    modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module             modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule cern_meta_module              modules/mod_cern_meta.so

LoadModule expires_module                modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule headers_module                modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule usertrack_module              modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule unique_id_module              modules/mod_unique_id.so

LoadModule setenvif_module               modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule proxy_module                  modules/mod_proxy.so

LoadModule proxy_connect_module          modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

LoadModule proxy_ftp_module              modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so

LoadModule proxy_http_module             modules/mod_proxy_http.so

LoadModule mime_module                   modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule status_module                 modules/mod_status.so

LoadModule autoindex_module              modules/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule asis_module                   modules/mod_asis.so

LoadModule info_module                   modules/mod_info.so

LoadModule cgi_module                    modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule cgid_module                   modules/mod_cgid.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module            modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

LoadModule negotiation_module            modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule dir_module                    modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule imap_module                   modules/mod_imap.so

LoadModule actions_module                modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule speling_module                modules/mod_speling.so

LoadModule userdir_module                modules/mod_userdir.so

LoadModule alias_module                  modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule rewrite_module                modules/mod_rewrite.so

###

### New Modules for 2.0 (some are experimental)

###

LoadModule file_cache_module             modules/mod_file_cache.so

LoadModule echo_module                   modules/mod_echo.so

LoadModule charset_lite_module           modules/mod_charset_lite.so

LoadModule cache_module                  modules/mod_cache.so

LoadModule disk_cache_module             modules/mod_disk_cache.so

LoadModule mem_cache_module              modules/mod_mem_cache.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module             modules/mod_ext_filter.so

LoadModule case_filter_module            modules/mod_case_filter.so

LoadModule case_filter_in_module         modules/mod_case_filter_in.so

LoadModule deflate_module                modules/mod_deflate.so

#LoadModule optional_hook_export_module   modules/mod_optional_hook_export.so

#LoadModule optional_hook_import_module   modules/mod_optional_hook_import.so

#LoadModule optional_fn_import_module     modules/mod_optional_fn_import.so

#LoadModule optional_fn_export_module     modules/mod_optional_fn_export.so

#LoadModule bucketeer_module              modules/mod_bucketeer.so

LoadModule logio_module                  modules/mod_logio.so

###

### Global Configuration

###

# Splitting up apache2.conf into two files makes it easier to support

# multiple configurations on the same serer.  In commonapache2.conf

# you keep directives that apply to all implementations and in this

# file you keep server-specific directives.  While we don't yet have

# multiple configurations out-of-the-box, this allows us to do that

# in the future easily.  (PERLPROXIED *ahem*)

#

# For Apache2 we load all conf files in conf/modules.d

Include conf/modules.d/*.conf

Include conf/commonapache2.conf

###

### IP Address/Port

###

#BindAddress *

Listen 80

###

### Log configuration Section

###

<IfModule mod_log_config.c>

#Single logfile with access, agent and referer information

#This is the default, if vlogs are not defined for the main server

CustomLog logs/access_log combined env=!VLOG

#If VLOG is defined in conf/vhosts/vhosts.conf, we use this entry

#CustomLog "|/usr/sbin/apache2splitlogfile" vhost env=VLOG

</IfModule>

###

### Virtual Hosts

###

# We include different templates for Virtual Hosting. Have a look in the

# vhosts directory and modify to suit your needs.

#Include conf/vhosts/vhosts.conf

#Include conf/vhosts/dynamic-vhosts.conf

#Include conf/vhosts/virtual-homepages.conf

###

### Performance settings Section

###

#

# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.

#

Timeout 300

#

# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than

# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.

#

KeepAlive On

#

# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow

# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.

# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.

#

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the

# same client on the same connection.

#

KeepAliveTimeout 15

# prefork MPM [THIS IS THE DEFAULT]

# StartServers: number of server processes to start

# MinSpareServers: minimum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxSpareServers: maximum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxClients: maximum number of server processes allowed to start

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule prefork.c>

StartServers         5

MinSpareServers      5

MaxSpareServers     10

MaxClients         150

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# worker MPM

# StartServers: initial number of server processes to start

# MaxClients: maximum number of simultaneous client connections

# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# ThreadsPerChild: constant number of worker threads in each server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule worker.c>

StartServers         2

MaxClients         150

MinSpareThreads     25

MaxSpareThreads     75

ThreadsPerChild     25

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# perchild MPM

# NumServers: constant number of server processes

# StartThreads: initial number of worker threads in each server process

# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxThreadsPerChild: maximum number of worker threads in each server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of connections per server process

<IfModule perchild.c>

NumServers           5

StartThreads         5

MinSpareThreads      5

MaxSpareThreads     10

MaxThreadsPerChild  20

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

<Directory />

   AllowOverride All

</Directory>
```

and finally commanapache2.conf

```
### /etc/apache2/conf/commonapache2.conf

### $Id: commonapache2.conf,v 1.5 2004/07/08 16:27:12 zul Exp $

###

### Common server configuration.

###

User apache

Group apache

###

### ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be

### e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such

### as error documents.

###

ServerAdmin root@localhost

###

### DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your

### documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but

### symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.

### DO NOT MODIFY THIS ONE, USE apache2.conf.

###

#DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs

###

### Each directory to which Apache has access, can be configured with respect

### to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that

### directory (and its subdirectories).

###

### First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of

### permissions.  Also, for security, we disable indexes globally.

###

### Restricted set of options:

###

<Directory />

  Options -All -Multiviews

#  AllowOverride None

   AllowOverride All

  <IfModule mod_access.c>

    Order deny,allow

    Deny from all

  </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow

### particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as

### you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it

### below.

###

###

### UserDir: The name of the directory which is appended onto a user's home

### directory if a ~user request is received.

###

<IfModule mod_userdir.c>

    UserDir public_html

</IfModule>

###

### DirectoryIndex: Name of the file or files to use as a pre-written HTML

### directory index.  Separate multiple entries with spaces.

###

<IfModule mod_dir.c>

    DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var index.php index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.htm Default.htm default.htm

</IfModule>

###

### AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory

### for access control information.

###

AccessFileName .htaccess

###

### The following lines prevent .htaccess files from being viewed by

### Web clients.  Since .htaccess files often contain authorization

### information, access is disallowed for security reasons.  Comment

### these lines out if you want Web visitors to see the contents of

### .htaccess files.  If you change the AccessFileName directive above,

### be sure to make the corresponding changes here.

###

### Also, folks tend to use names such as .htpasswd for password

### files, so this will protect those as well.

###

<IfModule mod_access.c>

<Files ~ "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny

    Deny from all

</Files>

</IfModule>

###

### CacheNegotiatedDocs: By default, Apache sends "Pragma: no-cache" with each

### document that was negotiated on the basis of content. This asks proxy

### servers not to cache the document. Uncommenting the following line disables

### this behavior, and proxies will be allowed to cache the documents.

###

#CacheNegotiatedDocs

###

### UseCanonicalName:  (new for 1.3)  With this setting turned on, whenever

### Apache needs to construct a self-referencing URL (a URL that refers back

### to the server the response is coming from) it will use ServerName and

### Port to form a "canonical" name.  With this setting off, Apache will

### use the hostname:port that the client supplied, when possible.  This

### also affects SERVER_NAME and SERVER_PORT in CGI scripts.

###

UseCanonicalName On

###

### TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is

### to be found.

###

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    TypesConfig conf/mime.types

</IfModule>

###

### DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document

### if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.

### If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is

### a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications

### or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to

### keep browsers from trying to display binary files as text.

###

DefaultType text/plain

###

### The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the

### contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile

### directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.

### mod_mime_magic is not part of the default server (you have to add

### it yourself with a LoadModule [see the DSO paragraph in the 'Global

### Environment' section], or recompile the server and include mod_mime_magic

### as part of the configuration), so it's enclosed in an <IfModule> container.

### This means that the MIMEMagicFile directive will only be processed if the

### module is part of the server.

###

<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>

    MIMEMagicFile conf/magic

</IfModule>

###

### HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses

### e.g., www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off).

### The default is off because it'd be overall better for the net if people

### had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that

### each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the

### nameserver.

###

HostnameLookups Off

###

### EnableMMAP: Control whether memory-mapping is used to deliver

### files (assuming that the underlying OS supports it).

### The default is on; turn this off if you serve from NFS-mounted

### filesystems.  On some systems, turning it off (regardless of

### filesystem) can improve performance; for details, please see

### http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#enablemmap

###

EnableMMAP on

###

### The following directives define some format nicknames for use with

### a CustomLog directive (see below).

###

<IfModule mod_log_config.c>

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer

LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b %T" script

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" VLOG=%{VLOG}e" vhost

    <IfModule mod_logio.c>

        # You need to enable mod_logio.c to use %I and %O

        LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combinedio

    </IfModule>

# The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).

#CustomLog logs/access_log common

#

# If you would like to have agent and referer logfiles, uncomment these

#CustomLog logs/referer_log referer

#CustomLog logs/agent_log agent

#

# If you prefer a single logfile with access, agent, and referer information

# (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.

#CustomLog logs/access_log combined

#

</IfModule>

# End of Log directives.

###

### ServerTokens

### This directive configures what you return as the Server HTTP response

### Header. The default is 'Full' which sends information about the OS-Type

### and compiled in modules.

### Set to one of:  Full | OS | Minor | Minimal | Major | Prod

### where Full conveys the most information, and Prod the least.

###

ServerTokens Full

###

### Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host

### name to server-generated pages (error documents, FTP directory listings,

### mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated documents).

### Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin.

### Set to one of:  On | Off | EMail

###

ServerSignature On

###

### Aliases: Add here as many aliases as you need (with no limit). The format is

### Alias fakename realname

###

<IfModule mod_alias.c>

    #

    # Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will

    # require it to be present in the URL.  So "/icons" isn't aliased in this

    # example, only "/icons/"..

    #

    Alias /icons/ /var/www/localhost/icons/

    Alias /doc /usr/share/doc

    #

    # ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts.

    # ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that

    # documents in the realname directory are treated as applications and

    # run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the client.

    # The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias directives as to

    # Alias.

    #

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/

    ScriptAlias /protected-cgi-bin/ /var/www/localhost/protected-cgi-bin/

    ScriptAliasMatch ^/~([^/]*)/cgi-bin/(.*) /home/$1/public_html/cgi-bin/$2

    <IfModule mod_perl.c>

        #Provide two aliases to the same cgi-bin directory,

        #to see the effects of the 2 different mod_perl modes

        #for Apache::Registry Mode

        Alias /perl/ /var/www/localhost/perl/

        #for Apache::Perlrun Mode

        Alias /cgi-perl/ /var/www/localhost/perl/

    </IfModule>

</IfModule>

# End of Alias directives.

###

### Redirect allows you to tell clients about documents which used to exist in

### your server's namespace, but do not anymore. This allows you to tell the

### clients where to look for the relocated document.

### Format: Redirect old-URI new-URL

###

#Redirect old-URI new-URL

###

### Directives controlling the display of server-generated directory listings.

###

<IfModule mod_autoindex.c>

    #

    # FancyIndexing is whether you want fancy directory indexing or standard

    #

    IndexOptions FancyIndexing VersionSort NameWidth=*

    #

    # AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different

    # files or filename extensions.  These are only displayed for

    # FancyIndexed directories.

    #

    AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.png) x-compress x-gzip

    AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.png) text/*

    AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.png) image/*

    AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.png) audio/*

    AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.png) video/*

    AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe

    AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx

    AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar

    AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv

    AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip .bz2

    AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps

    AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf

    AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt

    AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c

    AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py .php .php3

    AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for

    AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi

    AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu

    AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl

    AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex

    AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

    AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..

    AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README

    AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^

    AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

    #

    # DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon

    # explicitly set.

    #

    DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

    #

    # AddDescription allows you to place a short description after a file in

    # server-generated indexes.  These are only displayed for FancyIndexed

    # directories.

    # Format: AddDescription "description" filename

    #

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed document" .gz

    #AddDescription "tar archive" .tar

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed tar archive" .tgz

    #

    # ReadmeName is the name of the README file the server will look for by

    # default, and append to directory listings.

    #

    # HeaderName is the name of a file which should be prepended to

    # directory indexes.

    #

    # If MultiViews are amongst the Options in effect, the server will

    # first look for name.html and include it if found.  If name.html

    # doesn't exist, the server will then look for name.txt and include

    # it as plaintext if found.

    #

    ReadmeName README.html

    HeaderName HEADER.html

    #

    # IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore

    # and not include in the listing.  Shell-style wildcarding is permitted.

    #

    IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* RCS CVS *,v *,t

</IfModule>

# End of indexing directives.

###

### Document types.

###

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    #

    # AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers (Mosaic/X 2.1+) uncompress

    # information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.

    # Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing

    # to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above.

    #

    AddEncoding x-compress Z

    AddEncoding x-gzip gz tgz

    #

    # AddLanguage allows you to specify the language of a document. You can

    # then use content negotiation to give a browser a file in a language

    # it can understand.

    #

    # Note 1: The suffix does not have to be the same as the language

    # keyword --- those with documents in Polish (whose net-standard

    # language code is pl) may wish to use "AddLanguage pl .po" to

    # avoid the ambiguity with the common suffix for perl scripts.

    #

    # Note 2: The example entries below illustrate that in quite

    # some cases the two character 'Language' abbreviation is not

    # identical to the two character 'Country' code for its country,

    # E.g. 'Danmark/dk' versus 'Danish/da'.

    #

    # Note 3: In the case of 'ltz' we violate the RFC by using a three char

    # specifier. But there is 'work in progress' to fix this and get

    # the reference data for rfc1766 cleaned up.

    #

    # Danish (da) - Dutch (nl) - English (en) - Estonian (ee)

    # French (fr) - German (de) - Greek-Modern (el)

    # Italian (it) - Korean (kr) - Norwegian (no)

    # Portugese (pt) - Luxembourgeois* (ltz)

    # Spanish (es) - Swedish (sv) - Catalan (ca) - Czech(cz)

    # Polish (pl) - Brazilian Portuguese (pt-br) - Japanese (ja)

    # Russian (ru)

    #

    AddLanguage ca .ca

    AddLanguage cz .cz

    AddLanguage da .dk

    AddLanguage de .de

    AddLanguage el .el

    AddLanguage en .en

    AddLanguage es .es

    AddLanguage et .ee

    AddLanguage fr .fr

    AddLanguage he .he

    AddLanguage hr .hr

    AddLanguage it .it

    AddLanguage ja .ja

    AddLanguage ko .ko

    AddLanguage kr .kr

    AddLanguage ltz .ltz

    AddLanguage ltz .lu

    AddLanguage nl .nl

    AddLanguage nn .nn

    AddLanguage no .no

    AddLanguage pl .po

    AddLanguage pt-br .pt-br

    AddLanguage pt .pt

    AddLanguage ru .ru

    AddLanguage sv .se

    AddLanguage tw .tw

    AddLanguage zh-tw .tw

    #

    # Specify a default charset for all pages sent out. This is

    # always a good idea and opens the door for future internationalisation

    # of your web site, should you ever want it. Specifying it as

    # a default does little harm; as the standard dictates that a page

    # is in iso-8859-1 (latin1) unless specified otherwise i.e. you

    # are merely stating the obvious. There are also some security

    # reasons in browsers, related to javascript and URL parsing

    # which encourage you to always set a default char set.

    #

    AddDefaultCharset ISO-8859-1

    # LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages

    # in case of a tie during content negotiation.

    #

    # Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have

    # more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this.

    #

    <IfModule mod_negotiation.c>

        LanguagePriority en fr de es it da nl et el ja kr no pl pt pt-br ru ltz ca sv tw

    </IfModule>

    #

    # ForceLanguagePriority allows you to serve a result page rather than

    # MULTIPLE CHOICES (Prefer) [in case of a tie] or NOT ACCEPTABLE (Fallback)

    # [in case no accepted languages matched the available variants]

    #

    <IfModule mod_negotiation.c>

        ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

    </IfModule>

    #

    # Commonly used filename extensions to character sets. You probably

    # want to avoid clashes with the language extensions, unless you

    # are good at carefully testing your setup after each change.

    # See ftp://ftp.isi.edu/in-notes/iana/assignments/character-sets for

    # the official list of charset names and their respective RFCs

    #

    AddCharset ISO-8859-1  .iso8859-1  .latin1

    AddCharset ISO-8859-2  .iso8859-2  .latin2 .cen

    AddCharset ISO-8859-3  .iso8859-3  .latin3

    AddCharset ISO-8859-4  .iso8859-4  .latin4

    AddCharset ISO-8859-5  .iso8859-5  .latin5 .cyr .iso-ru

    AddCharset ISO-8859-6  .iso8859-6  .latin6 .arb

    AddCharset ISO-8859-7  .iso8859-7  .latin7 .grk

    AddCharset ISO-8859-8  .iso8859-8  .latin8 .heb

    AddCharset ISO-8859-9  .iso8859-9  .latin9 .trk

    AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .iso2022-jp .jis

    AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso2022-kr .kis

    AddCharset ISO-2022-CN .iso2022-cn .cis

    AddCharset Big5        .Big5       .big5

    # For russian, more than one charset is used (depends on client, mostly):

    AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251   .win-1251

    AddCharset CP866       .cp866

    AddCharset KOI8-r      .koi8-r .koi8-ru

    AddCharset KOI8-ru     .koi8-uk .ua

    AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-2 .ucs2

    AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-4 .ucs4

    AddCharset UTF-8       .utf8

    #

    # The set below does not map to a specific (iso) standard

    # but works on a fairly wide range of browsers. Note that

    # capitalization actually matters (it should not, but it

    # does for some browsers).

    #

    # See ftp://ftp.isi.edu/in-notes/iana/assignments/character-sets

    # for a list of sorts. But browsers support few.

    #

    AddCharset GB2312      .gb2312 .gb

    AddCharset utf-7       .utf7

    AddCharset utf-8       .utf8

    AddCharset big5        .big5 .b5

    AddCharset EUC-TW      .euc-tw

    AddCharset EUC-JP      .euc-jp

    AddCharset EUC-KR      .euc-kr

    AddCharset shift_jis   .sjis

    #

    # AddType allows you to tweak mime.types without actually editing it, or to

    # make certain files to be certain types.

    #

    AddType application/x-tar .tgz

    AddType image/x-icon .ico

    #

    # AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers",

    # actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server

    # or added with the Action command (see below)

    #

    # If you want to use server side includes, or CGI outside

    # ScriptAliased directories, uncomment the following lines.

    #

    # To use CGI scripts:

    #

    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

    #

    # For type maps (negotiated resources):

    # (This is enabled by default to allow the Apache "It Worked" page

    #  to be distributed in multiple languages.)

    #

    AddHandler type-map var

    #

    # Filters allow you to process content before it is sent to the client.

    #

    # To parse .shtml files for server-side includes (SSI):

    # (You will also need to add "Includes" to the "Options" directive.)

    #

    AddType text/html .shtml

    AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml

    #

    # Uncomment the following line to enable Apache's send-asis HTTP file

    # feature

    #

    #AddHandler send-as-is asis

    #

    # If you wish to use server-parsed imagemap files, use

    #

    AddHandler imap-file map

    #

    # To enable type maps, you might want to use

    #

    #AddHandler type-map var

</IfModule>

# End of document types.

###

### Action lets you define media types that will execute a script whenever

### a matching file is called. This eliminates the need for repeated URL

### pathnames for oft-used CGI file processors.

###

#Action media/type /cgi-script/location

#Action handler-name /cgi-script/location

###

### Putting this all together, we can internationalize error responses.

###

### We use Alias to redirect any /error/HTTP_<error>.html.var response to

### our collection of by-error message multi-language collections.  We use

### includes to substitute the appropriate text.

###

### You can modify the messages' appearance without changing any of the

### default HTTP_<error>.html.var files by adding the line:

###

###   Alias /error/include/ "/your/include/path/"

###

### which allows you to create your own set of files by starting with the

### /include/ files and copying them to /your/include/path/,

### even on a per-VirtualHost basis.  The default include files will display

### your Apache version number and your ServerAdmin email address regardless

### of the setting of ServerSignature.

###

### The internationalized error documents require mod_alias, mod_include

### and mod_negotiation.  To activate them, uncomment the following 30 lines.

###

#    Alias /error/ "/var/www/localhost/error/"

#

#    <Directory "/var/www/localhost/error">

#        AllowOverride None

#        Options IncludesNoExec

#        AddOutputFilter Includes html

#        AddHandler type-map var

#        Order allow,deny

#        Allow from all

#        LanguagePriority en es de fr sv

#        ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

#    </Directory>

#

#    ErrorDocument 400 /error/HTTP_BAD_REQUEST.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 401 /error/HTTP_UNAUTHORIZED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 403 /error/HTTP_FORBIDDEN.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 404 /error/HTTP_NOT_FOUND.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 405 /error/HTTP_METHOD_NOT_ALLOWED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 408 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_TIME_OUT.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 410 /error/HTTP_GONE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 411 /error/HTTP_LENGTH_REQUIRED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 412 /error/HTTP_PRECONDITION_FAILED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 413 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_ENTITY_TOO_LARGE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 414 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_URI_TOO_LARGE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 415 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 500 /error/HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 501 /error/HTTP_NOT_IMPLEMENTED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 502 /error/HTTP_BAD_GATEWAY.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 503 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 506 /error/HTTP_VARIANT_ALSO_VARIES.html.var

###

### Customizable error responses come in three flavors:

###

#    1) plain text

#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."

#

#    2) local redirects

#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html

#  to redirect to local URL /missing.html

#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"

#  N.B.: You can redirect to a script or a document using server-side-includes.

#

#    3) external redirects

#ErrorDocument 402 http://www.example.com/subscription_info.html

#  N.B.: Many of the environment variables associated with the original

#  request will *not* be available to such a script.

<Location /manual>

    Options Multiviews

    ErrorDocument 404 "The document you requested has not been installed on your system."

</Location>

###

### Customize behaviour based on the browser

###

<IfModule mod_setenvif.c>

    #

    # The following directives modify normal HTTP response behavior to

    # handle known problems with browser implementations.

    #

    BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive

    BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

    #

    # The following directive disables redirects on non-GET requests for

    # a directory that does not include the trailing slash.  This fixes a

    # problem with Microsoft WebFolders which does not appropriately handle

    # redirects for folders with DAV methods.

    #

    BrowserMatch "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider" redirect-carefully

    BrowserMatch "^WebDrive" redirect-carefully

    BrowserMatch "^gnome-vfs" redirect-carefully

    BrowserMatch "^WebDAVFS" redirect-carefully

</IfModule>

# End of browser customization directives

###

### Allow server status reports, with the URL of http://servername/server-status

### Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

###

<IfModule mod_status.c>

    <Location /server-status>

        SetHandler server-status

        <IfModule mod_access.c>

          Order deny,allow

          Deny from all

          allow from 127.0.0.1

          #Allow from .your_domain.com

        </IfModule>

    </Location>

#

# ExtendedStatus controls whether Apache will generate "full" status

# information (ExtendedStatus On) or just basic information (ExtendedStatus

# Off) when the "server-status" handler is called. The default is Off.

#

#ExtendedStatus On

</IfModule>

###

### Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of

### http://servername/server-info (requires that mod_info.c be loaded).

### Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

###

<IfModule mod_info.c>

    <Location /server-info>

        SetHandler server-info

        <IfModule mod_access.c>

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        allow from 127.0.0.1

        #Allow from .your_domain.com

        </IfModule>

    </Location>

</IfModule>

###

### Allow remote mod_perl configuration reports, with the URL of

### http://servername/perl-status (requires that mod_perl.c be loaded).

### Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

###

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    <Location /perl-status>

        SetHandler perl-script

        <IfDefine MODPERL2>

        PerlResponseHandler Apache::Status

        </IfDefine>

        <IfDefine !MODPERL2>

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::Status

        </IfDefine>

        <IfModule mod_access.c>

          Order deny,allow

          Deny from all

          Allow from 127.0.0.1

        </IfModule>

    </Location>

</IfModule>

###

### Proxy Server directives. Uncomment the following lines to

### enable the proxy server:

###

#<IfModule mod_proxy.c>

#    ProxyRequests On

#    <Directory proxy:*>

#        Order deny,allow

#        Deny from all

#        Allow from .your_domain.com

#    </Directory>

    #

    # Enable/disable the handling of HTTP/1.1 "Via:" headers.

    # ("Full" adds the server version; "Block" removes all outgoing Via: headers)

    # Set to one of: Off | On | Full | Block

    #

#   ProxyVia On

    #

    # To enable the cache as well, edit and uncomment the following lines:

    # (no caching without CacheRoot)

    #

#    <IfModule mod_disk_cache.c>

#      CacheRoot "/var/cache/apache2"

#      CacheSize 5

#      CacheGcInterval 4

#      CacheMaxExpire 24

#      CacheLastModifiedFactor 0.1

#      CacheDefaultExpire 1

#      #NoCache a-domain.com another-domain.edu joes.garage-sale.com

#    </IfModule>

#</IfModule>

# End of proxy directives.

###

### Comment me :)

###

<IfModule mod_include.c>

#    XBitHack on

</IfModule>

###

### The mod_deflate module provides the DEFLATE output filter.

### It allows output from your server to be compressed before

### being sent to the client over the network.

###

<IfModule mod_deflate.c>

    <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/manual">

      AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html

    </Directory>

    # DeflateFilterNote - Set a note to report on compression ratio

#   DeflateFilterNote deflate_ratio

#    LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b mod_deflate: %{deflate_ratio}n pct." common_with_deflate_info

#    CustomLog logs/deflate.log common_with_deflate_info

#    # Set the Deflate window size (1-15)

#    DeflateWindowSize 10

#    # Set the Deflate Memory Level (1-9)

#    DeflateMemLevel 6

</IfModule>

###

### This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

###

<Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs>

#

# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",

# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".

#

# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

# doesn't give it to you.

#

    Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

#

# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can

# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo",

# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"

#

    AllowOverride All

#

# Controls who can get stuff from this server.

#

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Comment me :)

###

<Directory /var/www/localhost/perl>

    AllowOverride All

    Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews ExecCGI

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Additional mod_cgid.c settings; mod_cgid has Scriptsock <path>

### for setting UNIX socket for communicating with cgid.

###

<IfModule mod_cgid.c>

#    Scriptsock /cgisock

</IfModule>

###

### This is intended for your world-accessible CGI programs.

###

<Directory /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin>

    AllowOverride All

    Options ExecCGI

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Access to these CGI programs will be restricted.

###

<Directory /var/www/localhost/protected-cgi-bin>

    AllowOverride All

    Options ExecCGI

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order deny,allow

      Deny from all

      Allow from 127.0.0.1

      #allow from .your_domain.com

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Control access to UserDir directories.  The following is an example

### for a site where these directories are restricted to read-only.

###

#<Directory /home/*/public_html>

#    AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit

#    Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec

#    <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

#        Order allow,deny

#        Allow from all

#    </Limit>

#    <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

#        Order deny,allow

#        Deny from all

#    </LimitExcept>

#</Directory>

###

### These settings are pretty flexible, and allow for Frontpage and XSSI

###

<Directory /home/*/public_html>

    AllowOverride All

    Options MultiViews -Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

<Directory /home/*/public_html/cgi-bin>

     Options +ExecCGI -Includes -Indexes

     SetHandler cgi-script

</Directory>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    <Directory /home/*/public_html/perl>

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::PerlRun

        Options -Indexes ExecCGI

        <IfDefine MODPERL2>

          PerlOptions +ParseHeaders

        </IfDefine>

        <IfDefine !MODPERL2>

          PerlSendHeader On

        </IfDefine>

    </Directory>

</IfModule>

<Directory /var/www/localhost/icons>

    Options -Indexes MultiViews

    AllowOverride None

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/doc>

    <IfModule mod_deflate.c>

      AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html

    </IfModule>

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order deny,allow

      Deny from all

      Allow from 127.0.0.1

      #allow from .your_domain.com

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

<Location /index.shtml>

    Options +Includes

</Location>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    PerlModule Apache2::ModPerl::Registry

    #set Apache::Registry Mode for /perl Alias

    # To set subdirectories to use perl set the following

    # and comment the orignial:

    # <Location ~ "^/perl/.*\.pl$">

    <Location  "^/perl/*.pl>

        SetHandler perl-script

        <IfDefine MODPERL2>

        PerlResponseHandler Apache2::ModPerl::Registry

        </IfDefine>

        <IfDefine !MODPERL2>

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::Registry

        </IfDefine>

        Options -Indexes ExecCGI

        PerlSendHeader On

    </Location>

    #set Apache::PerlRun Mode for /cgi-perl Alias

    <Location /cgi-perl/*.pl>

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::PerlRun

        Options -Indexes ExecCGI

        PerlSendHeader On

    </Location>

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_alias.c>

AliasMatch ^/manual(?:/(?:de|en|fr|ja|ko|ru))?(/.*)?$ "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/manual/$1"

</IfModule>

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/manual">

    Options Indexes

    AllowOverride None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

    <Files *.html>

        SetHandler type-map

    </Files>

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/de/ prefer-language=de

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/en/ prefer-language=en

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/fr/ prefer-language=fr

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/ja/ prefer-language=ja

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/ko/ prefer-language=ko

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/ru/ prefer-language=ru

    RedirectMatch 301 ^/manual(?:/(de|en|fr|ja|ko|ru)){2,}(/.*)?$ /manual/$1$2

</Directory>

Alias /awstats/classes "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5/htdocs/classes/"

Alias /awstats/css "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5/htdocs/css/"

Alias /awstats/icons "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5/htdocs/icon/"

ScriptAlias /awstats/ "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5/hostroot/cgi-bin/"

ScriptAlias /awstats "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5/hostroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl"

ScriptAlias /awstats.pl "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5/hostroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl"

<Directory "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5/htdocs">

    Options None

    AllowOverride None

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

<Directory "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5/hostroot/cgi-bin">

    Options ExecCGI

    AllowOverride None

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

# NOTE: The following sections are strictly optional. Please read

# and follow carefully all the instructions before uncommenting

# any lines. Examples shown below are for Apache 2.0.x ONLY.

###

###

# INSTRUCTIONS:

#

# If you would like to require authentication to access AWStats,

# then uncomment ONE of the example Directory sections below.

#

# NOTE: Related AWStats configuration directives are:

#

# AllowAccessFromWebToAuthenticatedUsersOnly=1

# AllowAccessFromWebToFollowingAuthenticatedUsers="user1 [user2 ...]"

#

# You can use these to set a per-domain user access when needed

# for virtual hosting. That means: only the selected user(s) will have

# access to stats for the particular domain. All other users

# will not be allowed to see the domain stats even though they

# have authenticated successfully.

###

###

# SECTION I - Basic Authentication

#

# The following example requires mod_auth to work.

# You need to uncomment the following line in apache2.conf

# and restart Apache to get the module loaded:

#

# LoadModule auth_module                   modules/mod_auth.so

#

# Add your AWStats users to /etc/awstats/.htpasswd file.

# Please see 'man htpasswd2' for more details if you need.

#

# htpasswd2 -c /etc/awstats/.htpasswd username1

# htpasswd2 /etc/awstats/.htpasswd username2

# etc...

###

#<IfModule mod_auth.c>

#<Directory "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5/hostroot">

#    Options None

#    AllowOverride None

#    Order allow,deny

#    Allow from all

#    AuthType Basic

#    AuthName "AWStats authenticated zone"

#    AuthUserFile /var/www/localhost/passwds

#    Require valid-user

#</Directory>

#</IfModule>

###

# SECTION II - Digest Authentication

#

# The following example requires mod_auth_digest to work.

# You need to uncomment the following line in apache2.conf

# and restart Apache to get the module loaded:

#

# LoadModule auth_digest_module            modules/mod_auth_digest.so

#

# Do not forget to replace www.example.com as appropriate. You can also add

# as many domains as you need to this line.

#

# Add your AWStats users to /etc/awstats/.htdigest file. Please see

# 'man htdigest2' and http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_auth_digest.html

# for more details if you need.

#

# htdigest2 -c /etc/awstats/.htdigest "AWStats authenticated zone" username1

# htdigest2 /etc/awstats/.htdigest "AWStats authenticated zone" username2

# etc...

###

#<IfModule mod_auth_digest.c>

#<Directory "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5/hostroot">

#    Options None

#    AllowOverride None

#    Order allow,deny

#    Allow from all

#    AuthType Digest

#    AuthName "AWStats authenticated zone"

#    AuthDigestFile /etc/awstats/.htdigest

#    AuthDigestDomain http://www.example.com https://www.example.com

#    require valid-user

#    # The following line is REQUIRED to work around a bug in MSIE.

#    # See http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_auth_digest.html

#    BrowserMatch "MSIE" AuthDigestEnableQueryStringHack=On

#</Directory>

#</IfModule>

###

# SECTION III - MySQL Authentication

#

# The following example requires mod_auth_mysql to work.

# Emerge mod_auth_mysql and follow the instructions in

# 12_mod_auth_mysql.conf to create MySQL database required

# for authentication. After you finished adding users, add

# '-D AUTH_MYSQL' to your /etc/conf.d/apache2 APACHE2_OPTS

# setting and restart Apache to get the module loaded.

###

#<IfModule mod_auth_mysql.c>

#<Directory "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5/hostroot">

#    Options None

#    AllowOverride None

#    Order allow,deny

#    Allow from all

#    AuthName "AWStats MySQL authenticated zone"

#    AuthType Basic

#    AuthMySQLUser authuser

#    AuthMySQLPassword PaSsW0Rd

#    AuthMySQLDB auth

#    AuthMySQLUserTable users

#    AuthMySQLNameField user_name

#    AuthMySQLPasswordField user_passwd

#    # Uncomment the two lines below ONLY if you have

#    # the required table for group-based MySQL authentication

#    # in your MySQL database.

#    #AuthMySQLGroupTable groups

#    #AuthMySQLGroupField user_group

#

#    # Uncomment one of the following directives according

#    # to the database structure you have chosen.

#    #require valid-user

#    #require group your_group_name_here

#</Directory>

#</IfModule>

```

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *ulwur wrote:*   

> Hmmmm.
> 
> I have read the soultion you linked to from the beginning to the end and back again... I tried the seuggestions, but that problem with .htaccess seems to be linked to vhosts. I'm nut running vhosts.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...

 

First question, did you upgrade to apache -r31?

If so the apache2.conf has changed to httpd.conf.

Second, try to add the path of the directory you are trying to protect to httpd.conf

<Directory /your_directory_your_are_trying_to_protect>

AllowOverride All

</Directory>

----------

## ulwur

It Works!!!

It was the override per directory in Apache's config files that did it.

I Appended

```
<Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/directory> 

AllowOverride All

</Directory>
```

And then the .htaccess file worked like a charm!

Thanks!!!

----------

## NightMonkey

 *ulwur wrote:*   

> It Works!!!
> 
> It was the override per directory in Apache's config files that did it.
> 
> I Appended
> ...

 

This also worked for me (except that I have my .htaccess in /var/www/localhost/htdocs on my test host). However, I'm baffled as to why "AllowOverride AuthConfig" doesn't allow .htaccess files to have php options OR Deny statements. But, even Apache's own docs on .htaccess say to "AllowConfig All" to solve .htaccess problems, so... Still, seems odd. How would one allow php config stuffs in .htaccess without "AllowConfig All"?

Anyway, thanks for the solution.

EDIT: Here's the error log entries in question, without the above solution:

```
[Wed Sep 28 17:31:16 2005] [alert] [client 192.168.1.55] /var/www/localhost/htdo

cs/.htaccess: deny not allowed here

[Wed Sep 28 17:31:59 2005] [alert] [client 192.168.1.55] /var/www/localhost/htdo

cs/.htaccess: php_value not allowed here
```

----------

## NightMonkey

OK, per my PHP problem above, that is enabled by "AllowOverride Options". Thanks to verigcar and emes on #gentoo-apache for their help.

----------

